# shutdown ends up in a reboot

## Cr0t

Not really sure what to look at, but a 'shutdown -h now' or 'halt' ends up in a system reboot.

I do not even really know what logs to look at. The shutdown aka reboot goes to quickly that I do not even catch an error message. Any ideas?

----------

## Rexilion

Mobo? Kernel version?

----------

## Cr0t

Dell OptiPlex GX270 A07

Linux moviebox 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 13 16:11:13 PDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## Genone

Are you saying that the system reboots instantly (as if you pressed the reset button), without the normal shutdown sequence (the "stopping ..." stuff)?

----------

## Cr0t

The system goes through the shutdown procedure and at the end it even says. "Shutting down", but as soon as we reach that point the machine restarts instead of staying powered off.

----------

## urcindalo

I suffer from the same problem. I use a gentoo-sources-2.6.34 kernel on a mostly stable amd64 laptop.

I don't really know what to do. The shutdown process just proceeds normally, but after "Remounting remaining filesystems read-only" the laptop just reboots instead of shutting down. This happens with KDE's shutdown option as well as when running "shutdown -h now" from a terminal.

What amazes me the most is that both "Suspend-to-RAM" and "Suspend-to-disk" work as expected. In the latter case the laptop shuts down perfectly.

I can provide as much information as you want in order to trace down the problem. But currently I'm clueless.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## svantoviit

Experienced the same problem, even with the 2.6.35 kernel.

On my machine it was ConsoleKit related (look for warnings in /var/log/messages)

Reinstalling and restarting ConsoleKit solved it and shutdown works like expected again.

----------

## urcindalo

 *svantoviit wrote:*   

> Experienced the same problem, even with the 2.6.35 kernel.
> 
> On my machine it was ConsoleKit related (look for warnings in /var/log/messages)
> 
> Reinstalling and restarting ConsoleKit solved it and shutdown works like expected again.

 

Thanks for the info. It worked for me.... just once!   :Confused: 

Let me explain. I had "consolekit" started from the boot init level, because in the past it didn't properly start from the default init level. In my other boxes it is runnig perfectly from the default init level. So, I did this:

1) I re-emerged consolekit

2) I removed it from the boot level

3) I added it to the default level

4) I restarted the consolekit init script

5) I shutted down, and it worked. No reboot.

Then, I switched on the laptop. ConsoleKit launched OK from the default level (whichever was the problem in the past seemed to have been solved) and, after KDE was loaded and the laptop was ready to work, I shutted it down again. But, to my surprise, it rebooted again after shutting down!!!

So, I re-emerged consolekit and restared the init script again, just like I did in the first place, but it always reboots instead of just shutting down.

What am I doing wrong? Should consolekit be run from the boot level?

Thanks in advance.

----------

